# Model 19 vs. Model 17 // Value of Model 17



## livemusic (Jul 24, 2016)

I see a poll that shows a Model 19 (I assume Gen4) is favored about 2:1 over Model 17. Why is that?

I can buy a slightly used Model 17 Gen 4 from a friend. How much do you think is a fair price. He bought it about a year ago and has not fired it much, maybe a box of shells. Has 3 magazines.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

The G19 is a preferred carry gun (due to shorter slide/barrel than G17), making it more popular. The barrel is still long enough to have a good sight radius and be a great Range/HD gun as well. The G17 is longer and is a little more difficult to conceal when carrying.


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The G19 is a "Do it all" gun. 

I'd go so far as to say it is THE quintessential carry gun.

Sent via Tapatalk, and still using real words.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

As for the G17 pricing $475, $450 "friend price"


Sent via Tapatalk, and still using real words.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

TAPnRACK, and VAMarine pretty much hit the nail on the head! Easier carry, still long enough for good accuracy.
I know that's why I chose my G19 over the G17.

VAMarine's pricing seems about right.

MO


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

When I purchased my Glock 19 4th Gen I looked at both the Glock 17 and the Glock 19. The Glock 19 just felt better in my hand and seemed to fit better for some reason.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

People also like the idea that the G19 is made in USA.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

rustygun said:


> People also like the idea that the G19 is made in USA.


There are US made 17s too.

Sent via Tapatalk, and still using real words.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I have a gen4 G17 & a gen3 G19. I conceal carry the 19 and it does quite well at 7, 10, 15 & 20 yards at my range. The 17 performs well too, identical with same ammo. I have seen the gen3 19's go for $499 (what I paid for mine 3/24/16). The 17 ran me $569 + tax. last March 2015. I open carry my 17 when I'm pottin around my farm. I usually carry a 1911 or a SA/DA revolver. I shoot 'em all. Right & left handed, run and gun style too. Hope this helps.


----------

